# What Ever You Like Friday



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Not given the U1 a run out for a while










HAGWE all


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Hand-wound RLT30


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> Fed up with being "told" what to wear?


 :tease:

Wearing this at the moment....

*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch,ETA 955.121, 7 jewels issued 1997.*


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Having a bit of a :rltb: week...

This on at the moment:










Hopefully something rather sweet should arrive in the morning :bb:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

will be










:bb:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

the more i wear this watch the more i love it

as far as i concerned its perfect in every way


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Sumo:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

As i cant sleep im still wearing this until i decide other wise


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This for now nightshot picture just taken.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

GMT tonight


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

B&M Capeland S XXL for me


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

This arrived earlier in the week, just seeing how I get on with it.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

feenix said:


> This arrived earlier in the week, just seeing how I get on with it.


very nice is that the one I was tracking on the bay with the Omeba bracelet.?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I was not going to wear a watch today but changed my mind and decided to wear this










ZX1 LED


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Limit quaryz for today for a change


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Still wearing this.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

My brand new (rebuilt) RLT 11


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Poor picture- but most elegant watch I own


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

still hammered from last night and still wearing this from yesterday all the hype and talk about them i had to .










and il be swapping to this once i sober up .


----------



## bobbymonks (Jan 13, 2009)

This one for me today


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Decided not to get rid of this one, so it's time to start enjoying it a bit more


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

still wearing the Milgauss at the moment


----------



## Des (Mar 9, 2009)

How's about a bit of sheer vulgarity


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Going with Revue Thommen this morning:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This is out now Caravelle electric by Bulova.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seiko 6138 Bullhead today for a change.....


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Seiko 6138 Bullhead today for a change.....


Loving that one Jase, looks great in the flesh too  First dips if you ever want to move it on?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this at the moment...

*Alpha`Grenade`, Miyota cal.8205 21 Jewels.*


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*ORIS TT1* diver for me today 

_In the shade_










_In the sun_


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

The Premier today




























Kelek caliber 10000/B40, 38 jewels


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Birth year Connie for me


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I've had this on for the last 3 weeks


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stowa Marine Automatic


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Just put this on this morning


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Stowa Marine Original










Paul


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)




----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

This at the moment


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this before I go off to Asda...

*Ingersoll `Dual Time` Seagull (?) cal.723 20 jewels*.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> feenix said:
> 
> 
> > This arrived earlier in the week, just seeing how I get on with it.
> ...


Not the same one, this one was picked up from the Sales corner of this very forum.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Going with a bit of sparkle to start off the bank holiday weekend .










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Des said:


> How's about a bit of sheer vulgarity


i wouldnt say vulgar its actually quite nice but i am a massive fan of the original u boat 1000's of feet .ive been looking at these how was the seller ?


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

No surprises that I'm wearing my latest acquisition


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

"Jasonified" 6105


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Starting with this Millimetri...










But may change back to the Hamilton (now on dark brown matt alligator strap) later...as the dial matches my shirt! 










Yes, I will change the date...  :lol:

Please excuse the dodgy pics - I think the camera might need some attention!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

A very Q&D of this morning's new arrival...










Still on my own personal RLT theme

Thanks Phil - a true Gent!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Griff said:


> "Jasonified" 6105


it is nice griff and congrats for wearing it,but it looks like it got a ding on the bezel just past the 11 marker might be the photo.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's a *tiny* pin prick mark but the photo makes it look more 

Where's all these bloody Jasons come from!!!


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

A bit of orange for me today.

Hanowa quartz chrono.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Griff said:


> It's a *tiny* pin prick mark but the photo makes it look more
> 
> Where's all these bloody Jasons come from!!!


stop being so defensive ffs its just a watch ,just pointing out the ding just in case you didnt see it thats all .


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

langtoftlad said:


> A very Q&D of this morning's new arrival...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fabulous Steve, it really does :thumbup:

BTW Thanks for the comment about being a true Gent... I think I might have to update my signature with that


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

jaslfc5 said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > It's a *tiny* pin prick mark but the photo makes it look more
> ...


 :blink: Who's being defensive ffs

It was meant to be a joke so lighten up cocker


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Griff said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


hey no worries mate.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Due to all of this talk of Seiko's over the last few days I've had to go and put one on now


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

This '5'.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Just off to Halifax for the weekend :wine:

Wearing this










and taking this










Cheers

HAGW

Andrew


----------



## purplepantman (Jan 4, 2009)

This one for me.....

*Rado Diastar *










Have a good weekend everybody!


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Citizen Promaster Professional 1000m


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another swap, over to the Superocean...

*Breitling ** Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels.*


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Wearing this that I received a few days ago:

RLT 17 (no 6/30)










Have a great weekend chaps!

Mark


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

SMP for me today


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Capeland...


----------



## 11oss (Jun 15, 2007)

PRS 50 has become a firm favourite love it.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Another swap, over to the Superocean...
> 
> *Breitling ** Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels.*


UGHHHHHHHHHH that Superocean of yours is soooooooo fugly mate ughhhhh I mean its just horrible,I ll tell you what seams it obviously doesn't suit you and would look so much better on my wrist Ill let you sell it to me :tongue2: :tongue2: :tongue2: Gotta be cheap though cause I don't really want it


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

had this on at work










this on in the pool, it is now charging on the sill for the weekend before another week of swimming.










and finally just changed into this for most of the weekend probably - except for the putting up the new lights bit.










have a good one all, sorry about the old pics but knackered and can't be bovvered to do more at the moment.

des


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped over to this for the evening.

RLT 15.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

something i knocked together this afternoon.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Switched over to the MkII Vantage this afternoon:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sonyman said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Another swap, over to the Superocean...
> ...


Dream on :lazy2: 

Anyway, I`ve swapped over to this...

*Oris `Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph`cal.674 (modified Valjoux cal. 7550) 25 Jewels*.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

I've been wearing this a lot lately. I never thought I'd ever buy a Breitling, but this one has grown on me and I quite like it now


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Another swap, over to the Superocean...
> 
> *Breitling ** Superocean A17360B cal.17 25 jewels.*


Out of all the Breitlings I think this one is my favourite not to cluttered on the dial, so Mach or anybody if I was looking to buy a good conditioned secondhand one how much roughly.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

knuteols said:


> I've been wearing this a lot lately. I never thought I'd ever buy a Breitling, but this one has grown on me and I quite like it now


I really wish you wouldn`t keep showing that, I keep thinking how well it would go with my Superocean & Shark :cry2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dombox40 said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Another swap, over to the Superocean...
> ...


I bought mine for Â£700 complete with all boxes & papers a couple of years ago from my friend Andy who`d bought it from John (Jot) for the same price in 2006, considering the present list price is around Â£1900 it was somewhat of a bargain :thumbup:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice and sunny so have been wearing my 50


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Same watch, but trying it on a Nato (I knew this would happen :lol: )










I think I like it


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Same watch, but trying it on a Nato (I knew this would happen :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but imho much better with the bracelet.

B.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This for now.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Same watch, but trying it on a Nato (I knew this would happen :lol: )
> ...


Yes, but you wear a U-Boat though :tongue2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Toshi said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


 :lol:

It suites a strap though










And I'm sorry but a Rolex needs a bracelet


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Same watch, but trying it on a Nato (I knew this would happen :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. The NATO doesn't suit this one. I always think that dress watches should be on either a lightweight bracelet or better still a top quality leather strap. Possibly a black croco??

Rob


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


and a pink jumper, obviously :lol:

I'm not saying I don't like the bracelet, but those that know me know how scruffy I am, and there's just too many polished surfaces with the watch on the bracelet. I'm keeping the bracelet for "best"


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm still wearing my Speedy, but will have a change tomorrow


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Toshi said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with my jumper, Big M likes it so who am I to argue :lol: :lol:

Yep, I actually thought that might be the case, I've read about a lot of people saying they scratch very easily on the stainless GMT C's. I've even seen a few that have been brushed but again I think that takes a bit away from them.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Barryboy said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Same watch, but trying it on a Nato (I knew this would happen :lol: )
> ...


Sorry Rich, but I agree - this is one Rolex that doesn't suit a NATO (imho) - it had to be tried, though :lol:

Besides, weren't Cape Cod cloths made for the shiny bits


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked this up after a little TLC this afternoon, so it's on my wrist now .










Cheers,

Gary

P.S. I like the Milgauss on the Nato, sets of the dial very well imho. Congrats btw Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Agent orange said:


> P.S. I like the Milgauss on the Nato, sets of the dial very well imho. Congrats btw Rich :thumbsup:


Thanks Gary. Glad someone around here has some taste (other than me, of course  )


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Toshi said:


> I'm not saying I don't like the bracelet, but those that know me know how scruffy I am, and there's just too many polished surfaces with the watch on the bracelet. I'm keeping the bracelet for "best"


I'm struggling with the notion that this beautiful (and expensive) watch isn't itself just for "best", let alone that it might be worn when "scruffy"...

Best on bracelet

Scruffy on leather (how about lightning bolt stitching :tongue2: )


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

pinkwindmill said:


> Starting with this Millimetri...


I love this Anonimo Guy, really handsome piece. This as usual for me


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This one for me today


----------



## chu88y (Jan 4, 2009)

favourite of the day is the submariner on the orange nato strap "fantastic"


----------



## RobB (Feb 4, 2009)

Started the day with a battered old Tag F1 (I was in a rush and it was the first watch I grabbed this morning that I knew wouldn't need the time setting!) and then moved on to the Seiko referred to in the post I started yesterday!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Going to try a bit of orange now.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Final change to this for the night.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this earlier...

*Orient CEX4001DO cal. 46G41 21 Jewels*


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Agent orange said:


> Final change to this for the night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one that Gary even better now I,ve seen it in the metal.


----------

